# I have had this Gravely since I was 12, still dont know which one it is.



## Sniper69 (May 12, 2016)

I've seen a lot of the 400-800-8000 series online but not sure which one this is.

There is no serial or model anywhere. 
I went to the Gravely dealer near by to ask a few questions about what they carry or could get and the guy didn't even wanna talk cause I didn't have a serial, he basically wanted me to leave.
This kinda puts a halt on getting any parts for it.

The guy I had rebuild the motor for me said he "believed it to be a 14hp motor".

if there is any info I could give to help identify this machine I will just let me know.
If anyone knows it would be a great help thanks.


----------



## PaulL (Aug 9, 2015)

My guess would be an 800 series, 814 if it is 14hp. The 432 (14hp) has a brake pedal on each side, yours does not. The 432 has manual lift, your has hydraulic based on the small lever on the left side of the frame near the front of the shift plate. The 432 right shift lever is only front/back for Hi/Lo. The 814 right shift lever would follow an H pattern for 4 speeds.

The tractor serial number on 800 series is in the motor mount plate just in front of and below the air cleaner.

You can download free manuals at www.gtcoa.com


----------



## Sniper69 (May 12, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, PaulL


----------

